# New Zealand Landscapes



## firegs (May 21, 2015)

These were all taken with a Canon 5D III, 16-35mm f/4L IS USM.


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2015)

Great images of a country of exceptional beauty!


----------



## Click (May 21, 2015)

Beautiful. 8) Great shots.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Geek (May 21, 2015)

Beautiful, Great Shots!! I've always wanted to visit New Zealand.


----------



## sulla (May 22, 2015)

WOW! Thanks for showing these photos to us!


----------



## meywd (May 22, 2015)

Very beautiful photos indeed


----------



## Dylan777 (May 22, 2015)

firegs said:


> These were all taken with a Canon 5D III, 16-35mm f/4L IS USM.



Wonderful series firegs. I really like the 2nd photo


----------



## firegs (May 22, 2015)

Thank you, all! Here's a few more ;D


----------



## Click (May 22, 2015)

firegs said:


> Thank you, all! Here's a few more ;D



Awesome. I especially like the last picture. Nicely done firegs.


----------



## martti (May 23, 2015)

You master your techniques better than well...but my personal feeling is like listening to somebody playing his guitar with the volume knob set to eleven all the time...you get it?


----------



## firegs (May 24, 2015)

martti said:


> You master your techniques better than well...but my personal feeling is like listening to somebody playing his guitar with the volume knob set to eleven all the time...you get it?



Hahaha - not *exactly* sure how to take that


----------



## cid (May 24, 2015)

very nice pictures! I hope, I'll visit New Zealand myself


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2015)

Super photos!!! Really great. 

May I ask where you visited? My wife and I plan to visit the South Island again in December 2016.


----------



## firegs (May 24, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Super photos!!! Really great.
> 
> May I ask where you visited? My wife and I plan to visit the South Island again in December 2016.



Hey, you and me both! I went with Red Carpet Tour group, and will be going again in Dec 2016.

January 4 - Arrive in Auckland
January 5 - Down time day
January 6 - Te Kuiti, Matamata, Waitomo
January 7 - Piopio, Mt. Ruapehu
January 8 - Ohakune, Wellington
January 9 - Kaitoke
January 10 - More Wellington
January 11 - Picton, Pelorous River, Nelson City
January 12 - Mt Olympus, Mt Owen, Blenheim
January 13 - East Coast, Kaikoura, Christchurch
January 14 - Mt Sunday, Lakes Tekapo and Pukaki, Twizel
January 15 - Twizel, Lake Wanaka, Cromwell
January 16 - Alexandra, Arrowtown, Queenstown
January 17 - Mavora Lakes
January 18 - Queenstown 
January 19 - Glenorchy/Paradise/Remarkables/Wakatipu Basin/Kawarau Gorge/Arrow River/Coronet Peak/Skippers Canyon
January 20 - Doubtful Sound/Manapouri/Wilmot Pass
January 21 - Heliworks Helicopter Charter (Queenstown, Central Otago, Fiordland National Park, Greenstone/Caples Valleys, Olivine Plateau, Mount Aspiring, Earnslaw Burn, )
January 22 - Milford Sound
January 23 - Depart Queenstown back to AKL back to SFO


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2015)

So happy you'll visit again. Like your itin. Last year we drove 1200 miles in South Island for 2 weeks. May be we'll repeat but with less rushed schedule. May I PM you on Tuesday when I get home from memorial weekend and compare notes?

-r


----------



## firegs (May 25, 2015)

lion rock said:


> So happy you'll visit again. Like your itin. Last year we drove 1200 miles in South Island for 2 weeks. May be we'll repeat but with less rushed schedule. May I PM you on Tuesday when I get home from memorial weekend and compare notes?
> 
> -r



Absolutely!!


----------



## firegs (May 26, 2015)

A few more


----------



## meywd (May 26, 2015)

great photos, I am thinking of going to New Zealand when the budget allows, you said the trip was with Red Carpet Tour, I checked their 14 day tour and it seem its packed, did you have the chance to explore a bit, or all the photos are from the exact locations of the tour, I mean the south island is big enough for one to spend months in it to shoot it fully.


----------



## firegs (May 26, 2015)

meywd said:


> great photos, I am thinking of going to New Zealand when the budget allows, you said the trip was with Red Carpet Tour, I checked their 14 day tour and it seem its packed, did you have the chance to explore a bit, or all the photos are from the exact locations of the tour, I mean the south island is big enough for one to spend months in it to shoot it fully.



The tour is amazing. At times, I felt a bit rushed (as a Photographer), but other times I had more than enough time to get the shots I wanted. I also booked an additional 5 days in Queenstown at the end of the trip - I booked helicopter flights, Doubtful Sound/Milford Sound cruises, Jet boats, etc. 

The tour is mainly geared towards fanatics of The Lord of the Rings. If that's your bag - youll be amazed at how tailored this tour is to you. As a Photographer - you might wish you had more time. For me, it was a best of both worlds (HUGE LOTR FAN HERE) - it got me from place to place with ease, and I got to see all the major places that I wanted to see.

You're right - I could have spent a year in the South Island and not have seen it all. Thats why I'm going back.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful series, firegs 8)


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 30, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 1, 2015)

Excellent pictures firegs - they make me want to go back there again. I spent 5 weeks there in 2002, driving 6000km in the 4 weeks I had the rental car.


----------



## degies (Oct 9, 2015)

Sumner






Christchurch





Aoraki / Mt Cook





Purakunui


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 9, 2015)

What stunning pictures firegs and degies. Thanks for sharing.

Still have not been to NZ, though I have many friends that live there and whom I see elsewhere. An amazing country, doubt I would ever want to leave.

Having said that, I am hoping you don't win the RWC!!  ;D


----------



## GaabNZ (Nov 8, 2015)

Karekare waterfall. 35 mins from Auckland CBD



Karekare waterfall by Gary Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2015)

degies said:


> Sumner
> 
> Christchurc
> 
> ...




Awesome. 8) Great series. Well done, degies.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2015)

GaabNZ said:


> Karekare waterfall. 35 mins from Auckland CBD




Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Gary.


----------



## sanj (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice!!! Love the 2nd photo


----------



## setterguy (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. These pictures are incredible and it just goes to show you the power of the 16-35mm F4. Stunning.


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 9, 2015)

At the very start of the year (January 2015) – I went to New Zealand’s South Island for our honeymoon. It was my first visit to that beautiful country.

I’m a middle aged male, born in Tasmania, Australia now living in South Australia. I lived in Europe for over a decade, residing in a number of countries there, travelling frequently and visited various other parts of the world. My wife was born in Australia, but spent 7 years of her childhood in Nepal- her parents were medical missionaries.

My wife and myself really loved New Zealand as a location and place to visit / drive. As we only have ‘hills’ here in South Australia, the sight and experience of being in ‘real mountains’ again was special. I have done many walks in European mountains, particularly the Swiss Alps, Romanian mountains, and highlands of Scotland. Tasmania has ‘real mountains’ – though I have not lived in Tasmania for many years. 

We were on the South Island for almost 2 weeks. We hired a car (thumbs up from Ace Car Rentals) – and drove around the South Island, staying at a few locations more than 1 night.

Christchurch
Akaroa
Mt Cook
Wanaka
Queenstown
Dunedin
Hanmer Springs
Picton

The air and water in NZ were just so clean and fresh, people friendly, landscape magnificent (NZ was actually experiencing their warmest bout of weather for a long time!) My/our honeymoon there gave us both the ‘travel itch’ again. If only I didn’t have to work and pay bills! lol

Currently I’m at work. My internet access here means I can’t view the photos in this thread… but I look forward to viewing more when I’m back at home this evening.

I only have 2 photos from my Canon 7D at work. I am posting these two here- hoping you like them. These are 2 perspectives of the same, small lake.

This little lake is formed some distance from the bottom of some waterfalls, in the Mt Cook National Park. We had a stunning morning’s walk up the slope, to the falls, and then back down again. This lake was quite close to the road… but still so clear and pristine!

Paul


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 9, 2015)

I absolutely positively love these - great job!


----------



## lion rock (Nov 12, 2015)

This was my trip last December to New Zealand, first a wedding in Auckland, then a week driving in the South Island, about 2500 km.

These are some of the places we went to.
​Christchurch, flew in and out from Auckland,
Dunedin / Harington Point, 2 nights,
Timaru / Oamaru / Moeraki,

Invercargill, 1 night,
Manapouri, 2 nights, / Te Anau / Doubtful Sound --- cruise,
Purakauni,
Queenstown / Glenorchy / Arrowtown (part of the Hobbits scenery),
Wanaka

The route, in red, is obtained with GP-E2 mounted on my 5D3 and imported to Google Earth.
-r


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey guys - some really great photos here, thanks for sharing!
I'd like to share with you some of mine of this beautiful country - 
all shot with the EOS 6D and 16-35mm f/4, Samyang 14mm f/2.8 and 80-200mm f/2.8 in 13 days on New Zealand's South Island:




Lake Wanaka / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Epiphany Part II / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Matukituki Valley / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Nugget Point / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Lake Tekapo / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Moeraki Boulder / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Peak Hill / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello Sebastian,


Some wonderful photos of a wonderful country. Well done!
Welcome to CR


----------



## lion rock (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello Sebastian,
Great photos!
Beautiful country to visit.
Plans for another try this December.
Love to see the places you went to, Wananka is just pretty.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2016)

Sebastian said:


> Hey guys - some really great photos here, thanks for sharing!
> I'd like to share with you some of mine of this beautiful country -
> all shot with the EOS 6D and 16-35mm f/4, Samyang 14mm f/2.8 and 80-200mm f/2.8 in 13 days on New Zealand's South Island:




Great pictures, Sebastian. Welcome to CR.


----------



## mtam (Jul 10, 2016)

OP those are some truely amazing photos. Makes me want to make a trip to New Zealand!

@Sebastian Great photos.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 10, 2016)

Stunningly beautiful images in this thread! I've never been to NZ, but think I'll plan a trip after seeing these!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey guys,
sorry for my late answer!
And many thanks for all your friendly comments and the warm welcome to the forum!

I have some more for you - btw it was last year at the end of August, beginning of September on the South Island:




Aoraki/Mt. Cook &amp; Tasman Glacier / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Lone Tree / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Me  / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr




Lake Marian / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2016)

Stunning pictures, Sebastian.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 18, 2016)

Fantastic, Sebastian. They bring back some very happy memories.
I love the 'Lone Tree' shot.


----------

